

Wow: Regular Expression Generator - Sujan
http://www.txt2re.com/

======
mtts
Very cleverly done.

Unfortunately the output is terrible - both unusable in your code and unusable
to learn from.

~~~
BrandonM
I agree. It's a clever hack, but instead of spending the time learning how to
use this and then using it for all of your regular expressions, you could just
learn regular expressions yourself. It's as simple as learning the syntax and
then keeping a handy bookmark to some of the less-commonly used special
characters, in addition to plenty of practice.

------
omnipath
UI needs work, as it seems a bit busy, but otherwise seems fine enough.

------
jamongkad
Am the only one who thinks this app is pretty hard to use?

------
ROFISH
<3 Regular expressions have always been one of my problems!

